# hunting bullets for 45 colt



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

My wife just won a puma 92 in 45 colt and I was wondering if anyone uses the 45 colt for hunting deer and antelope, and if so what bullets they are using, I am looking at probably the hornady or nosler. thanks


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I like the hard cast, gas checked bullets from Cast Performance. I have not taken anything with them but have a friend who has used them with success on our Eastern whitetails.
I have loaded them for my .45 Colt Ruger pistol and for a .500 S&W. Nice bullet, accurate out of those pistols. Out of a rifle, I don't know but have no reason to assume that they would not work just fine.
Pete


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't load or shoot the 45 colt but I have loaded 180 grain gas checked Cast Performance loads for my .357 rifle. They work great for smashing through hogs but I've found them a little to much for deer as they simply punch clean through with no expansion. For this reason I like the speer 158 grain jacketed soft point for the .357 and deer. Hornady FP/XTP is my second choice for deer with the 357.

The 45 colt would be a different matter because with that wide meplate, expansion is not as much of a issue. I've heard some people claim the .357 can be loaded to surpass the 30-30 in power. That is not true but the 44 mag and the 45 colt can truly be loaded to exceed the power of the old 30-30. Here is a article that should answer your question and get you going. http://www.leverguns.com/articles/paco/ ... vergun.htm

One thing I would suggest is if you plan to shoot cast bullets for any accuracy and want to avoid leading the barrel, I would fire lap the barrel. David Tubbs puts out a product called "Final Finish" which is what I use.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

cwoparsons,

Have you used that "final finish" stuff on any of your coyote rifles? How did it work out for you? I have a new rifle on the way and am thinking of trying it on that. Thanks,

BTW, does the CWO stand for Chief Warrant Officer? Just curious from my days in the USMC.

Jaybic


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Another vote for the Cast Performance bullets. The WFNGC design is a great performer in both of my Ruger handguns so chambered. With the CP bullets, leading will not be an issue for you. 
I am, however a fan of bore conditioning. I prefer to use a very mild abrasive (JB) soaked patch for this task. One hundred strokes will smooth most of the minor imperfections in a modern bore, aiding in both accuracy, and ease of cleaning. When lead bullets will be used, I also like to treat the freshly cleaned bore with a moly bore preparation. This is a great aid in future cleaning, and has been shown to even reduce chamber pressures. 
Burl


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Jaybic, The two rifles I used the final finish in were a 22 Hornet and a 1894C .357 magnum. I shoot a lot of cast lead through these two guns. My objective was to polish the bore to remove any roughness from tooling and to reduce leading. Half way through the kit of 50 rounds the cleaning patches were noticeable easier to push through and by the time I finished the patches were sliding right through with no rough spots. A side benefit was the groups themselves tightened up a bit and even when pushing high pressure loads, leading is almost non existent. As soon as the weather permits I have a 30-30 and a Savage .223 I'm going to run the kits through. I think they do as advertised. Others may disagree fire lapping is needed when shooting jacketed bullets but for lead I'll swear by it.

CWO = CWO4

Burl, I've been tempted to go with the moly treatment but I hear so many pros and cons it kind of gets dizzy attempting to decide. I'm still in the debating stage on that one.


----------

